# Westin Princeville - tips, preferred room location, etc.



## JeffW (Sep 29, 2009)

I have my first stay at the resort coming up in October, looking for any tidbits of information that might be useful:

1. Is there a preferred building or room location to ask for (we have a 2br unit)?  Should we give the front desk a call ahead of time to request something specific, or do we need to wait until we arrive (probably about 4pm on checkin day).

2. Is internet available?  Wired or wireless?  Free, or costs $$?

3. Any of their daily events worth going to (or worth avoiding)?

4. How are the restaurant(s) and spa (I think they have them onsite)?  Worth the money, or overpriced?

5. Are any of the activities they'll promote (I'm sure the 1st-2nd day we're there) worth getting thru them, or can you do just a good booking them yourself (not that I know what we'll be doing).

It'll be our 3rd time to Kauai.

Thanks for any help or suggestions.

Jeff


----------



## WalnutBaron (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi Jeff...in answer to your questions...

1)  We prefer Buildings 7 or 8, 2nd or 3rd floor.  If you're an owner, you may have a shot at getting one of the rooms facing north, which will have a beautiful ocean view similar to that described by DavidnRobin during their recent experience there.

2.  Yes, they have wireless internet in all the rooms.  No extra charge for us, but we're owners there.  I am not sure if any charges apply if you've traded in.

3.  We weren't really blown away by the daily activities.  We attended a couple of them but they were lightly attended and not awe-inspiring by any means.

4.  There is one restaurant on site.  It's overpriced, but the food is good and the service was also good.  I'd recommend restaurants in nearby Hanalei.  As for the spa, you will need to drive about three miles east to the Princeville Resort Golf & Country Club.  The spa services, according to my wife, were excellent.  Prices were the usual exorbitant resort-type prices.

5.  As with just about any activity, you can do better price-wise by booking in advance online before you go.  I'd do my homework now before you leave and book your activities from home.

One other suggestion: if you have not been there before, I highly recommend the Kilauea Lighthouse and Wildlife Preserve, which is just a short drive from WPORV.  The fee is nominal, but we really loved spending time there and seeing the albatross population, as well as the shearwaters.  The native bird population is spectacular and the scenery is second to none.

If you need specific restaurant recommendations, just pm me.  I hope this helps.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 1, 2009)

If you use the search function and search for WPORV and Princeville, you will come up with a wealth of info.  

Also - don't forget to read the WPORV TUG reviews.

Here is a link to the resort map and an  aerial photo.

If you are a Starwood owner, you should call in advance and request a location  - once you arrive, it is difficult to get a room change unless you have Elite status  with Starwood.

Since this is a Starwood Resort, I am going to move your post to that forum.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 2, 2009)

corner units in the ocean end sections of B6, B7 - and B3 (2 floors on end sections)
for example 7218 (1Bd) and 7217 (studio - a great great studio...)

we never ate dinner out - and lunch only a few times (bar at the pool watching football during happy hour)
{but... Dolphin and Bar Cuda had good things said...)

the shuttle to the St Regis (and easy access to the beach there) is great - and lazin around the lounge chairs there...


----------



## JeffW (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks for the information so far.  I actually emailed the resort a few weeks ago, primarily asking about internet service and rates.  Was both surprised and disappointed I didn't receive a response...


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 2, 2009)

WiFi is free - and all thru the resort
there is a charge to use Biz Center internet connection - except for boarding passes (free)


----------



## JeffW (Oct 3, 2009)

Received a letter from our 'personal concierge', saying she will contact us soon about our upcoming stay.  Would she know what room we're currently assigned to?  If I wanted to request a different room, would I do it with her, or the front desk?  Can/should I do it now, or closer to checkin time?

Jeff


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 3, 2009)

There are no bad units at the Westin, in my opinion.  They gave us a choice of three different units, and we were actually able to walk around and look at the three before deciding. We were in the building directly across from the parking garage, I think it was 4, and we had an ocean/ golf course view.  The landscaping was very sparse around our lanai, but who cares, when you have an ocean view.  We walked around the resort, looking for the worst units in the place and found not one.  The pools are gorgeous, and any view of the pools or the landscaping would be just fine.  

Next time, we might just ask for one of the units along the south side of the resort, because that was our favorite pool.  I wouldn't mind a view of "natural Hawaii" beyond that pool.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Oct 3, 2009)

Jeff,

The personal concierge contacts guests whose arrival is pending within two weeks of their stay.  Yes, she can help you select a room, although she will probably also tell you that your room number cannot be guaranteed until you arrive.

RickandCindy are correct: there are many excellent locations and views at WPORV.

I'm sure you'll have a great time.


----------



## JeffW (Oct 7, 2009)

I looked over the resort map.  [Is bldg 'A' equivelent to bldg '1', 'B' to '2', etc?  The map shows lettered buildings, whereas some posters refer to number buildings].

Two of the people my party had issues walking distances, so I think we'll need to sacrifice better views for a closer unit (to parking lot and pools).  

From the map, it looks like 'E' might be best, with 'A' & 'H' next best (though is H perhaps too close to the pool, and maybe too busy?).  Bldgs 'B' and 'F' look acceptable, if you could get a unit at the end of the bldg closest to the parking lot.  'C' & 'G' look like the require the most walking.  'D' looks a little isolated, with no view of any of the pools.

Do the units take up the entire floor?  That is, do you enter from one side, and have you're lanai's on the other.  Or, is there a center hallway (so for example, in bldg's A & E, half the units overlook the parking lot, other half overlook the pool?).  

Are higher floors (3 total?) in general better than lower floors?  Do the buildings have elevators?

Thanks.

Jeff


----------



## abbekit (Oct 7, 2009)

JeffW said:


> I looked over the resort map.  [Is bldg 'A' equivelent to bldg '1', 'B' to '2', etc?  The map shows lettered buildings, whereas some posters refer to number buildings].
> 
> Two of the people my party had issues walking distances, so I think we'll need to sacrifice better views for a closer unit (to parking lot and pools).
> 
> ...



I stayed there last week.  The buildings are numbered, not lettered.  I'll post a map and photos later this week.

There is a central hallway in each building so yes, half of the units face one direction (like the parking lot) and the other half will face a garden or pool area.  

There are some bad views, i.e. if your lanai faces the parking lot.  You can get a good view in the same building by requesting a unit on the other side of the hall.

We were in building 3 which is a long walk from the parking areas but we requested that.  We had a lovely garden/pool view but were very annoyed by the loud music speaker next to our ground floor patio.  They have speakers playing music in the gardens surrounding each pool.  It's lovely music but those speakers are loud and should be placed farther away from the rooms.  After seven days of hearing the same songs over and over at that volume it drove us crazy.  Even in our room with the patio door open the music was too loud.  They turn it on at 8 a.m. and don't turn it off until 10 p.m.

However, most people don't spend as much time sitting on their lanais as we like to do.  And a room on the 2nd or 3rd floor may not be affecting in the same way.  The only speakers are around pool view rooms.  The garden view and ocean view (and parking lot view) rooms do not have speakers nearby.

We did request that they turn down the volume and they claimed they did but it really didn't happen.  We could have requested a room change but by that time we were unpacked and settled (and we did love our secluded patio and the view).  We solved the problem by placing a stack of towels on top of the speaker which muted it.  

In my opinion the preferred room locations would be the ocean facing rooms in buildings 3, 7, or 6 (but those will be a long walk).  Next best would be garden facing rooms in building 3 or 7 or pool/garden facing rooms in building 6.  Rooms facing the main pool area in buildings 1 or 5 would have nice views and also overlook the beautiful tiki torches at night but could be noisier due to the pool area.  Golf course facing rooms in building 4 or the back end of building 6 would also be nice and quiet.  The golf course re-construction looks to be almost finished and the grass has been planted so probably no major machinery will be used.

Yes, the buildings have elevators. But the grounds are extensive so do plan on some walking.  Also the parking lots right next to the buildings are very small and fill up quickly each afternoon so there is often not space available to park there.  The main parking lot/garage is across from the lobby building so the walk is much longer from there.  

Will post photos, etc. after I finish unpacking  .


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 7, 2009)

JeffW said:


> I looked over the resort map.  [Is bldg 'A' equivelent to bldg '1', 'B' to '2', etc?  The map shows lettered buildings, whereas some posters refer to number buildings].



There is a key to the numbers/letters at the top of the map.

*At the resort, the buildings are known by numbers, instead of letters.  
Here is the key:  A = 1,  B = 2,  C = 3,  D = 4,  E = 5,   F = 6,  G = 7,  H = Lobby*


----------



## JeffW (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks for the info.  We will have a handicap placard, which might help on the parking.  I think at a minimum, if the room is close to ANY parking spot, then I can always drop them off, and go park the car where there's space.  It looks like units in bldg's 3, 7, 6 might have the best views (as you said), but also look to have long walks.  Always about compromises...

Jeff


----------



## abbekit (Oct 8, 2009)

*Photos added*

If you click my photo link I have added an album of the Westin Princeville Villas with a resort map and a building map of building 3.  Each building is different so this will not be the same layout of units for each.

Hope this helps you pick a good unit


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 8, 2009)

abbekit said:


> If you click my photo link I have added an album of the Westin Princeville Villas with a resort map and a building map of building 3.  Each building is different so this will not be the same layout of units for each.
> 
> Hope this helps you pick a good unit



Great pictures!  It's such a beautiful place, and we felt spoiled to be there, truly spoiled!


----------



## JeffW (Oct 9, 2009)

Also thought the pictures were great.  A few questions:

1. Were the pineapples real?  Were they come with the room?

2. If you were on a ground floor, do you think you could get 4 people on the lanai better then on upper floors that decks?  We enjoy our breakfast for 4 outside when in Hawaii, not sure with a patio we'll be able to pull it off.

3. Anyplace where I can get room layouts for each building?  That would help in requesting desired buildings/rooms.

Jeff


----------



## abbekit (Oct 9, 2009)

1. Yes, it is a real pineapple.  No, they don't give you anything  .  (Although the manager did send a nice note for a free bottle of sparkling wine from the grocery store since it was our anniversary).

We stopped at Costco on the way in from the airport and picked up Maui pineapples and some papayas.  There is a farmer's market in Hanalei where we got great veggies, local goat cheese and more fruit.

2.  Our tiny lanai was for the studio size unit.  If you have the 2BR unit you will have a larger lanai plus the smaller one.  In the photo below you can see the larger lanai.  It is more private but also only has two chairs.  We saw people who had both units (the 2BR is a combo of the 1BR plus the Studio).  They took the chairs from the studio lanai and put them on the larger lanai so they could seat four people.  

Most of the small studio lanais were quite out in the open.  We liked our location because it was the end unit and tucked into a plant filled garden.

Usually in Hawaii we eat outside on our lanai but there are no dining tables on these lanais (in either size unit) so if you want to eat breakfast outside you will have to balance your plates on your laps.

3.  Here is the floorplan of the units:
http://www.starwoodvacationownershi...le_ocean_resort_villas/twobedroom_lockoff.jsp

I don't know of anyplace where you can get building layout plans with each unit number listed.

It would be great if everyone on this board who stays there takes a photo of the building layout which is posted on the inside of the unit's front door (the fire escape plan) and makes a note of the unit numbers.  I did this and posted it in my photos page (sorry it was so blurry, my camera broke on the last day of our trip  ).








JeffW said:


> Also thought the pictures were great.  A few questions:
> 
> 1. Were the pineapples real?  Were they come with the room?
> 
> ...


----------



## JeffW (Oct 9, 2009)

abbekit said:


> ...We stopped at Costco on the way in from the airport and picked up Maui pineapples...



We've done the same thing!

Jeff


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 9, 2009)

I took a photo of the B7 2nd floor room locations from the back of the door - and will post when we return from vacation in 8 days (at WKORV right now)

Not all rooms are created equal - We  will definitely go for the end sections of B6 and B7 - 2nd floor (top) - and definitely shoot for studio 7217... YMMV


----------

